# What type battery in LGB 20251 G Scale Forney Locomotive Steam Engine



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

I got one of these used with no battery charger. It measures 7.5 volt, but I am not sure what type battery it has. The controller is a simple forward, reverse, and stop.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A picture would help, most likely nimh


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Is there any way to tell without seeing them?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

it's quite simple to upload a picture here, you have 85 post here, time to learn. 

Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Here is a link to the exact same locomotive:








LGB 20251 G Sandy River & Rangley Lakes Forney Steam Locomotive #22 LN


Here is a Lehmann-Gross-Bahn G Scale 20251 Sand River and Rangley Lakes Forney Type Locomotive. Features include metal wheels and axles, couplers, headlight, and a conductor.This item has been graded per TCA standards C-8: Like New. The original box is included. The box has some edge wear, light...




www.trainz.com


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They do not come from the factory with batteries, thus it has been modified.

Don't you have a way to take a picture of the battery?

Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi Greg,
In 2013 you posted:
I have a detailed disassembly procedure on this page, scroll to bottom:

http://elmassian.com/trains/motive-power-mods-aamp-tips/lgb-motive-power/forney

Greg 

Do you still have this on your website? I was not able to find it. I just received this loco and have not had it apart and only have an exploded view.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a page on the forney.... on the home page of elmassian.com, there are bold red letters telling you not to bookmark pages, but navigate to what you want and why this happens.

ls trains >> motive power >> lgb :>> 0-4-4 forney

greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks Greg. I don't bookmark anything.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so how did you find that link? It is an old link that I warn about on my home page (constant updates and reorganization)






0-4-4 Forney


Greg Elmassian web site on large scale trains and garden railroads, cigars, and computers




elmassian.com





The site has gone through a major upgrade some months ago, so I wonder how you came by that link?

I want to know what search engine or where the issue is.

Greg


----------



## yellow_cad (Oct 30, 2020)

As I said in my post, it was in a 2013 post.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yellow_cad said:


> As I said in my post, it was in a 2013 post.


Ahh, I missed it was from a post 9 years ago.

Unfortunately many people want an exact link, instead of navigating.

Greg


----------



## Bob F (Mar 18, 2021)

And... what kind of controller? A name or brand or model number? Doesn't sound like a Rail Pro. Might be from a TrainLi refitted into the Forney?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Pictures...


----------

